

OOPS and The Platypus Effect - visitor4rmindia
http://www.advogato.org/article/83.html

======
thomasmallen
The writer makes some good points. OOP sometimes encourages a mindset that
certain problems (maintainability, modularity, etc.) can be ignored simply
because a developer is composing objects. But without proper design up-front
and close attention paid to the quality of the code being written, refactoring
can double when things go awry.

That being said, most of the complaints are related to undisciplined/unskilled
developers for whom advanced OOP design is a minefield.

~~~
visitor4rmindia
The reason I posted this is because the article reflects some of the doubts
I'm beginning to have about the OOP paradigm. I've gotten more productive
output in C++ coding over the last 3 years than Java, which I worked on for 6
years before that.

And I'm starting to discover that I am more productive in C than C++ which
started me wondering about OOPs and what I believed to be established wisdom.
This article sort of reflects the doubts I have so any specific criticisms
would be great.

I mean, isn't the point of OOPS that it isn't _supposed_ to be a minefield?

------
BigZaphod
While the author makes several good points, I think he/she has been too
heavily influenced by C++'s brand of OO to be making broad generalizations
about the entire paradigm.

